# Alexa Rose Salmon Born Still 6/10/05 (pictures added)



## Debstmomy

Update: here is a link to her pictures
http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLan...65_21342495507

My friend posted the hard annoucement, but now I will share with you my experience.

On Thursday evening my family & I went walking a the local market night, trying to start labor. When I was walking I had a huge muscle spasm on the left side of my uterus. I did not think much of it. Later that night, Alexa was moving like crazy. We were watching & enjoying that so much! (I do not know if it has anything to do with what happened, but that was the only pain I had suffered.) The next morining I woke up with a cold, I even posted about that here. I called my midwife to see what I could take being at term. After about 1 1/2 hours of being awake, I noticed she had not moved. I went & laid down, to do a kick count. Nothing. I drank juice & ice water, nothing. So I called my midwife back, and told her I had not felt movement this morning, (it is now noon), and that I wanted to have a heart rate check. She was about 45 minutes away. She got to my home & we went into my bedroom. She looked for a heartbeat for about 10 minutes & I kept saying, Oh my God, I knew this was going to happen. (Not sure if any of you remember my post in our fears thread.) I told my midwife, I know she is gone, lets just go to the hospital. She was so diligent looking for a HB and wanted to keep trying. I told her I was ready to leave. Anyway, we called the hospital. They told us to come & go through the ER. My DH happened to be working at the hospital that day, and I had him go to the ER before we got there and ask what we were to do. The ER told him to have me go straight to L & D. Then they aksed who my Dr. is. I told them, I had been seeing a midwife & Dr. V. They said, Dr. V does not back up any midwife. I said that Dr. V is not her back up but that I had concurrent care. The nurses then very snotty said, you saw him early on & quit. I said no, I saw him until 37 weeks.
Anyway, they finally get me into a room. If anything is good about this horrible nightmare, Dr. V was the emergency on call OB. He came in very peacefully. That was so nice. The ultrasound machine was already in the room & he scanned my belly. I could see her spine, head, legs, but no movement. Nothing, just a still baby. They then has ultrasound come in and verify that my baby had died.

I did not even give them a chance to give me options. I knew I wanted a c-sec. (My mom had a late term still born & it was hell. After hearing that story all my life I knew what I wanted.) I knew that once I had this c-sec, any future children would be c-sec (which we are). My midwife then told me how hard physically my recovery would be, but I was ok with that.
It took about 2-3 hours to finally hae the surgery. Waiting was hard, as I just wanted it to be over. I just wanted to hold her & look at her & love her & kiss her. She was born still at 6:15pm. My Dh was with me. He got to hold her right away. I held her in recovery. I did hours of skin to skin with her. She was so soft. She looked like she was sleeping. They finally got me into my room at 9:30pm where my family & friend were waiting. Actually, my kids came in first to hold her. They handled this so well. We bathed her as a family and dressed her. We took a foot mold. I dressed her in the knit soaker I had made for her. We had her for 7 hours after she was born. My mom baptized her during her bath. We just loved on her. She looks just like my other two kids did when they were born. Lots of dark hair, fair skin. She was smaller than my other two. She was 7lbs 6oz & 20 inches. They were 8lbs 7oz & 8lbs 10oz & 22 inches. She looked absolutly perfect.
I will alway have a hole in my heart for my Alexa. She had such a short life, but a very loved & nurtured life. We are planning her funeral. Going home from the hospital was very hard. Seeing all her beautiful things. I am trying to remember the positive pregnancy that I had. I have many unanswered questions, and I am not sure if they will ever get answered. Somehow though, I knew all along she was going to be born to die. It is wired, like she was talking to me and telling me all along.
I will end this now. I am glad I got to know all of you on the May 05 group. Love your babies & give them lots of extra hugs & Kisses from me, please.

Love Cristina

(I will add pictures soon)


----------



## sun-shine01

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Breathless Wonder

I am so very sorry.


----------



## CaliMommie

Cristina~
I know that nothing anyone says can take away the hurt. You & your family & Alexa are in my thoughts & prayers. She will noy be forgotten~ I know that every time I hold my baby I will remember how blessed I am ro have her with me. I am so sorry for your loss. Please know that we are here for you.









AmiBeth


----------



## AmandaBL

I don't have anything to add really, but that was a beautiful story. I can picture your family bathing & dressing her so sweetly. I am so so sorry.


----------



## weetzie

I am so very sorry for the loss of Alexa. She will not be forgotten.


----------



## liseux

I am so sorry to hear about your precious Alexa. Thank you for sharing her with us. I have been thinking about you and your family all day.


----------



## CB73

There is a lump in my throat.
I am so very, very sorry for your loss.

Peace to your family.


----------



## chrissy

I am so so sorry.


----------



## minimunklemama

you are in my prayers,i am so very sorry.


----------



## pickle it

Your children -all of them- are so lucky to have a mother like you.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

I am so very sorry mama!!! Love, peace and healing to you!


----------



## lisamarie

My heart







and prayers are with you







. Thank you for sharing her birth story with us.

Much Love~

Lisa


----------



## KarmaChameleon

Your story was too moving for me to read without acknowledgment.

I thank you for sharing it, I am in awe of your strength.


----------



## mamaley

i am so sorry. you sound so strong...and your story is beautiful. i'm thinking of you, your alexa and the rest of your family tonight.


----------



## mamamoo

There are no words...


----------



## girly's mama

As said before I'm sorry for your loss, but how wonderfull the time you had. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## LoveChild421

I too cannot read your story and not tell you how deeply I am touched by your story and your strength...


----------



## mooliette

I am sorry about your loss. Thanks for sharing your story, worlds cannot express how sorry I am. Please know I will continue to keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## LadyWulf

I am so sorry Cristina. My heart is just breaking for you. If there is anything i can do please let me know.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

Oh honey. I am so so sorry.


----------



## BumbleBena

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Tanibani

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Satori

Your in my thoughts mama


----------



## Parthenia

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## sarah9774

Thank you for sharing Alexa with us.. you are in my thoughts and prayers!

Sarah G.


----------



## BinahYeteirah

I am so sorry for your loss.
Thank you for sharing your daughter's story.


----------



## athansor

I'm so sorry, and so very moved by your story...my prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you are surrounded with love and comfort.


----------



## mijumom

I don't know you but feel so sad for your loss.

Please have your children counceled as children tend to handle things well on the outside but suffer on the inside. I only say this from my own experience and assume your own grief must be so overwhelming.

Love, strength and peace to you.

Rebecca


----------



## wahm2kids

Cristina,

Thank you for sharing your heart...you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

-Maricel from AP Group


----------



## LandonsMommy

Im so sorry for your loss, I couldnt help but cry, i still am. Im pregnet now with my first and I dont know how I would take it if i lost him. There is nothing I can say to eas your pain. All I can say is im sorry and my heart acks for you. Im so so so sorry.


----------



## ankh

Thank you for sharing your story. I am so sorry.
much love to you and your family
Lisa
x


----------



## Lotus Jewel

I am so so sorry mamma


----------



## DesireeH

Aww, Christina...I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## littleaugustbaby

Cristina

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and Alexa and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Katana

I'm crying for you, and for Alexa. I'm sorry you lost her, so sorry.

Love and hugs to you.


----------



## Mommiska

I couldn't read your story and not post. I am in awe of your strength. I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Len

I'm so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## KayleeZoo

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your daughter


----------



## Mizelenius

I'm crying, Mama. I'm so sorry.


----------



## jlazx2

I'm so very sorry. I am so glad you got to hold her & be with her.


----------



## granolamom

I am weeping..I, too had a baby born still...........I understand your loss

Love and light....


----------



## Raven

Cristina.... I am so sorry for your loss. Words are just not enough right now... I agree with the previous poster who said _all_ your children are blessed to have you as their mother.









Im glad you held her, kissed her, bather her.... what delicate moments to cherish forever. I am hoping that the short and precious time you had with your dear daughter brings some peace during this difficult time. You are in my thoughts and so are your children and husband.

Thank you for taking the time to share Alexa Rose with us. Like previous posters have said - she will not be forgotten.

Please take care of yourself and remember that we are here for you if you need anything.

Love and friendship
Shireen


----------



## JessicaS

Cristina, I am so terribly sorry.

Thank you for sharing Alexa's story with us. It is incredibly heartbreaking. Please share the pictures when you are ready and come and talk with us should you need anything at all.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## iris0110

I am so sorry for your loss.
















Alexa


----------



## berkeleyp

So sorry mama! That's wonderful that you got to spend so much time with her. You'll always have those hours to treasure.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## kckboxer733m

I am so sorry to hear of your loss Cristina. I can't imagine what you and your family are going thru. I hope that you can find peace knowing that there is a little angel holding you right now.

Karen... from your APgroup in IE


----------



## Debstmomy

Bump: Pictures added


----------



## OliveGirl

Cristina, my heart is aching for your loss.


----------



## corysmilk

I am so sorry for your loss. I lokked at the pictures of your family. thank you for sharing your daughter with us.







peace and love
Elizabeth


----------



## Starr

I am so sorry for what you are going through, I'm glad your family had the time to spend with her. After looking at your pictures please give both of your kids a big hug and a kiss, especially the girl, she looks so sad to have lost her little sister.


----------



## LoveChild421

I can't stop crying- my heart breaks for you and your family. I don't know you but I have been thinking about you so much lately and praying for you. She is so beautiful, truly an angel.


----------



## lnitti

I am so sorry for your loss. I just can't help but cry. I looked at your pictures (which are beautiful by the way), and notice that Amber seems so extremely sad. It breaks my heart even more to see how sad Amber looks. I just want to reach out and hug her!

Please take care of your self and your family!


----------



## MrsMoe

I am so sorry


----------



## Threefold

She is beautiful.


----------



## mamamoo

What a beautiful perfect baby...you have an amzing family, and are so strong.


----------



## Galatea

Oh, she's so beautiful, I'm so sorry.


----------



## mamajama

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful daughter with us. Looking at her picture today, and reading your post has added depth and light into my heart. I will share that with my children in Alexa's honour.


----------



## ctdoula

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your daughter is just so beautiful!


----------



## KarmaChameleon

I need to add that looking at those pictures was one of the most moving experiences of my life. How deeply tragic and yet shockingly beautiful how you chose to nurture your daughter during the time you had with her. I am speechless.


----------



## lillian

how heartbreaking. i am glad you have photos, though.


----------



## Mama Faery

Add me to those hwo just can't not say anything after reading such a heartwrenching story. You are so strong, mama...I am in tears and you and your beautiful family are in my thoughts...









Love and Light...Renae


----------



## William's Mom

Weeping with you, for you. Truly. You and all of your beautiful family are in my thoughts, my prayers, my heart.

I also showed my dh your story and photos, and his heart goes out to you as well.

I believe deep in my soul that your daughter felt, and still feels, the depth of your love.


----------



## Kelly71

I am so sorry for your family's loss Christina, and to echo Karma's sentiment,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaChameleon*
I need to add that looking at those pictures was one of the most moving experiences of my life. How deeply tragic and yet shockingly beautiful how you chose to nurture your daughter during the time you had with her. I am speechless.

Peace and healing to you and your family.








Alexa Rose


----------



## krishnasakhi

I'm heartbroken for you and your family.
Peace


----------



## spero

I am so deeply sorry for your loss. Your photos are hauntingly beautiful...thank you for having the grace to share them with us.


----------



## midstreammama

i'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## starbaby69

Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## maxwill129

Thank you so much for sharing your precious angel with us. I'm thinking of and praying for you and your family.

S.


----------



## katsam

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Monkeybutt

life is so, so unfair. I am so sorry for your loss. She is beautiful!


----------



## Greensleeves

She is so beautiful. I'm so sorry. The precious pictures you shared with us are truly the most heartbreaking pictures I have seen. It's obvious how loving your family is and how much love you gave your beautiful girl in the time you had with her.


----------



## Camellia

My heart aches for you Mama. I am so sorry you didn't have longer to cherish your daughter. I feel at a loss for words after reading your story and seeing your beautiful pictures. I couldn't leave this post without saying something.

Your family is beautiful


----------



## Camellia

My heart aches for you Mama. I am so sorry you didn't have longer to cherish your daughter. I feel at a loss for words after reading your story and seeing your beautiful pictures. I couldn't leave this thread without saying something.

Your family is beautiful


----------



## streetkitty

Hugs to you mama. She is a beautiful little angel. You will be in my thoughts.

Traci


----------



## behr

Oh no, this is so incredibly sad.
I'm crying for you and your sweet daughter, your other two children, you husband. I think the toughest picture to look at was the one of your older daughter holding her sister. I'm so sorry for all of you. Sending you strength, I will be thinking of your family much, much. Oh why, why, why?

I'm so sorry.


----------



## saritabeth

I am weeping as I read your story and view the pictures of your beautiful daugher, family and children.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers. I am so glad you were able to be together as a family and say good bye to your much loved daughter.

I am so very sorry to you all.


----------



## Cloth4Colin

My heart too aches for you and your family. I just sent up a prayer that you may find peace and comfort in such a difficult time. What a beautiful and precious little one Alexa was - Heaven received a very loved and blessed little angel...know that she looks down on you and knows that you loved her very much! I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers, Mama!!!


----------



## 1Plus2

I can not tell you how much your story has touched my heart. Thank you so much for allowing us to share in the life of your sweet Alexa. She looks so peaceful and loved in every picture. You have a beautiful angel waiting to share eternity with you.


----------



## MamaHippo

I read your story and cried my eyes out. Your little girl is soo loved and it shows in each and every picture. God bless you and your angel.

This is a lovely song a friend of mine found very comforting after she lost her little boy, bornstill at 38 weeks :
Glory Baby
by Watermark

Glory Baby, You slipped away
As fast as we could say baby, baby
You were growing, what happened Dear,
You disappeared on us baby, baby
Heaven will hold you before we do
Heaven will keep you safe
Until we're home with you Until we're home with you
CHORUS
We miss you everyday, miss you in every way
But we know there's a day when we will hold you, we will hold you
And you'll kiss our tears away, when we're home to stay
*We can't wait for the day when we will see you, we will see you
But baby let sweet Jesus hold you, until mom and dad can hold you*
You'll just have heaven before we do
You'll just have heaven before we do

Sweet little baby, it's hard to understand it
Cause we are hurting, we are hurting
But there is healing, and we know we're stronger people
Through the growing, and in knowing

All things work together for our good
And God works his purposes
Just like he said he would, just like he said he would

CHORUS
BRIDGE
I can't imagine Heaven's lullabies
And what they must sound like
But I will rest in knowing
Heaven is your home
And it's all you'll ever know, all you'll ever know
CHORUS

Lisa


----------



## KittyKat

Dear Cristina,

Thank you for sharing your beautiful daughter with us. I am so sorry you have had to join this "club" and pay that price. I hope we can be here for you and support you as you travel down this dark path.

Your pictures are so lovely, and heartbreaking. I shed so many tears as I looked over them. Tears for your tender momma heart, for her daddy, and for her big brother and sister who will miss her too. And tears of my own, as I remember holding my own precious boy who came to bless us for such a short time and was gone before we were ready to say goodbye.


----------



## jordmoder

Dear Christina,

Thank you so much for sharing your daughter with us. The pictures of your family and especially of Alexa are so lovely and I'm crying as I write this as I saw the same stunned expression on your face that was on mine when our son was born still. I also wanted to share that I, too had some kind of knowledge that Jacob was not meant to stay with us and that he came as a kind of gift that you just can't understand at first and then is so profound.

Blessings on you and your family is this so strange and surreal time. You have come to a generous and supportive community and we all have been in a similar place.

Barbara


----------



## Quirky

I am so terribly, terribly sorry your daughter died. She is so beautiful, and Alexa Rose is a beautiful name. I am crying my eyes out looking at your pictures. I agree with a pp, it is especially hard seeing the grief on your older daughter's face.

Love and light to your whole family.


----------



## InfoisPower

I am so very sorry for your family's loss. You have dealt with her death with grace, tenderness and dignity. You have truely honored your little girl.
Peace to you.







s


----------



## Mama Coltrane

Alexa is lucky she came into this world to beautiful people like your family. Her loss is so sad. The pictures were beautiful and so powerful. I am overwhelmed right now.
Take care. All of us are with you and here for you if you need us.
- Kerri


----------



## sagepixie

My heart breaks for you and your family. I wish there was something I could do. Thank you for showing me that even unbearable times can be handled with grace.


----------



## oldermamato5

a perfect beautiful daughter,her star will shine for all time.







:
thank you for sharing with us.
In His Love,
Kim


----------



## WinterWillow

She is so beautiful. My heart aches for you and your family. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## anudi01

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Peace and strength be with you and your family at this time.


----------



## Birth Junky

Oh, mama . . . I am so sorry for your loss, and for the pain that you and your family must be going through right now.

We are all here for you . . .


----------



## sarah9774

Again I am sorry for your loss.. my heart hurts for you.. brings back the pain of my own loss.. she was just beautiful..


----------



## rn

I love all of your pictures, both of your daughters are beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing your story. I am so sorry you have to share in this horrible pain. Alexa will never be forgotten.

Robin


----------



## 2much2luv

I couldn't leave this thread without saying something. She is just perfectly beautiful and I am so so sorry for your loss.







Wishing you strength and peace.


----------



## scheelimama

I am so very sorry for your loss.







s Your little angel was absolutely beautiful!


----------



## applejuice

s


----------



## Still_Snarky

What a beautiful girl. What an amazing family. I cannot express how very sorry I am for your loss. Peace be with you.


----------



## tree_hugger

Your daughter is just perfect, and so beautiful.

Thankyou for sharing her story with us.


----------



## Lady Madonna

I am so very sorry for your loss. The pictures of you holding Alexa are heartbreaking and beautiful, all at the same time. I can't help but cry, and I hope my tears are counted against those you and your family must shed.

Wishing you much comfort and peace ...


----------



## RosieTook

Thank you for sharing with us, your story has moved me to tears. Your pictures are so evocative, I can't look away. I find myself gazing on your dear one's peaceful face, silently crying. The strength of you and your family has touched my heart.

I grieve with you.


----------



## mely

I am so sorry. I am at a total loss for words, but I want to let you know that I am sending hugs your way.


----------



## stacey0402

My heart just aches for you and your family. Thank you for sharing Alexa with us, she looks like such a perfect, beautiful baby girl. I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## minimunklemama

oh mama







my heart goes out to you and your family.I already posted a reply here but i wanted to tell you that alexa's picture is beautiful.
I am so so sorry for your loss







for Alexa,
you are in my prayers,


----------



## baileyandmikey

(((HUGS))) I am very sorry about your loss, for you and your family. Alexa is beautiful and so are your other children. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## warriorprincess

I am so very sorry Christina. Alexa was such a gorgeous baby girl. The pain on your older children's faces made me cry.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I am so sorry.







s There are no words to say. She was beautiful, thank you for sharing her with us.







:


----------



## PrinceE&LsMom

Just wanted to send some love and hugs to your family.


----------



## OceanMomma

I am so sorry. Alexa is so beautiful. I was so touched by her photos.


----------



## StillForest

I'm so sorry. Alexa is so beautiful. Alexa, you and your family will be in my thoughts.














Peace and comfort be with you.


----------



## ombra*luna

You don't know me, but I want to send my condolences. My heart is sore for you and your family.


----------



## runes

I'm so sorry. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## beanma

i am so sorry...


----------



## armonia

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## KirstenMary

{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Earth Angel

thank you for sharing with us.......your daughter is so beautiful. I'm am so very sorry for your loss....blessings to you and your family.


----------



## coleslaw

Again, I am so very sorry for your loss of Alexa. I just sent you an e-mail, but I wanted to tell you (if no one else has) about an amazing website that has a lot of resources to help you, your husband, children and family deal with everything. It's www.aplacetoremember.com. I ordered from them via phone as their website isn't secure and was happy with the order I placed.


----------



## broodymama

Thank you for sharing the pictures of your beautiful daughter with us. I am so sorry for your loss, mama.


----------



## anamama

Peace be with your family and your sweet baby.


----------



## awise

Cristina,
You don't know me, I've never even posted here before, but I couldn't pass this story unanswered.
I'm so sorry for the loss of your daughter, Alexa. What a beautiful little girl. Please know my thoughts and tears are with you and your family.

-Angela
Olivia's mommy 10/11/04 - 01/01/05


----------



## rachelle-a-tron

Sending You & Yours all my love & strength.

What a beautiful Angel.

















-Alexa Rose-


----------



## mystar928

I am so sorry for your loss...Thank you for sharing your story...HUGS!


----------



## De-lovely

She is gorgeous....I dont know what to say mama-you are in my prayers.....peace for you and your family.


----------



## homebirthx2

I am sorry to hear that Alexa came into this world only to leave so soon. Alexa was a beautiful baby to have in your body for the weeks she was alive to give you the joy and happiness only she could understand how to give you. Alexa came on earth to give you the special love that she saw you needed at the time, when she felt her job was complete she moved on to be with her maker again.

I just love the way the doctor and midwife worked together to give you the best of the situation at hand. I loved to hear how only you were able to hear what her purpose of life was about. I loved to hear that you were able to spend so much time loving, caring, and visiting with her before you left to go home without your special little Alexa.

Alexa will always be in your heart and your memory of the times you had together with her alone while she was inside and of her when you actually got to hold her. Each year at this time you will think of her and celebrate her birthdays. Each year at the same time you will wonder what is she doing, is she still watching over me, what would she be doing right now at this certain age, it is all normal to do this. Just remember your little girl will always be watching over you until the day that you both will meet again in a different place. She will meet you there and show you the way.









I wish you all the best in the journey of life that you are traveling now. Take it easy and greive how you feel is best for you and celebrate how you feel is best for you for as long as you feel necessary.

Here are some (((HUGS))) and some














to help you along with this.


----------



## KindRedSpirit

Cristina,I don't know you,but I will always be grateful that you shared such precious moments with me/us.
You empower me.
I have never seen a stillborn baby before.I Thank you for sharing what you could of your experience with me/us with such impecably true Grace.I thank you for your experience from the depths of my heart.


----------



## katybear mama

Thank you for sharing your beautiful baby's story with us. I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure she is a little angel that will always be with you.


----------



## wheezie

*tears* She is SO beautiful. Thank you for sharing. And many, many ((HUGS)) to you. I am so, so sorry for your loss. I pray that somehow, someday you are able to find peace.


----------



## Doodlebugsmom

I am so sorry for your loss. She's gorgeous. A perfect little angel.


----------



## alliwenk

I am so very sorry. Reading this and looking at your beautiful pictures of her are so touching...I think that what you and your family have done for Alexa is beautiful. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## moistangel

I'm so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and your family. i think it's beautiful that you bathed her and dressed her and that everyone held her and loved her. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt

Thank you Cristina for sharing the pictures of Alexa. She is so beautiful.
Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Silly Sally

She is beautiful. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jen123

I sit here crying for your loss.


----------



## duckat

so sorry...


----------



## Carsonsmama

Such a beautiful little girl!
What a peaceful and incredible story of your day with her.
My heart breaks for your loss!


----------



## lavender6

Alexa was beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## annab

I am so sorry. Thank you for sharing a piece of Alexa with all of us.


----------



## nannymom

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chiromama

Cristina, thanks for sharing your pictures. Your family looks so sweet and loving, i know Alexa felt loved in your presence. Blessings of peace to you, my friend.


----------



## OnTheBrink

I don't know you at all. I don't normally even read things like this, much less reply to them. I don't know why I was compelled to this time. I looked at Alexa's pictures. Oh my. I just don't know what to say. I am sobbing. How very very sad!

I imagine it will always be so sad for you. Of all the people I know who have experienced sadness, it is my mother in law that I think must have it the worst. Her son (my first husband) died when he was 26 and she will never get "over" it, I'm sure.

But it must be different, the death of a child before life got much of a chance to get started. You can know without a doubt, though, that her life was perfect and her eternal life continues.

If you feel comfortable, I would love to hear about her funeral. I'm sure it will be such a special time.

Peace to all of you!


----------



## poppyqwn

I also couldn't just read and not post my love and support for you and your family. She is just beautiful! What a perfect little angel. Please know I am praying for you and for your family. Thank you for sharing, I can't imagine how hard it was.


----------



## kbridi

She is just lovely. I'm so sorry for your loss and have you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you for sharing your strength and your story.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Alexa is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing your story and pictures with us. I am so sorry. God bless you and your sweet family.

Hugs,
Lisa


----------

